# zima v roce



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
může mi někdo vysvětlit smysl té věty?

Byla zima, zima v roce, a v tý tu taky všichni žili

já bych to rozuměla kdyby tam bylo třeba: zima v roce 1968, ale tak nerozumím.

Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Bohužel mi to taky nedává smysl.


----------



## winpoj

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> může mi někdo vysvětlit smysl téTO věty?
> 
> Byla zima, zima v roce, a v tý tu taky všichni žili
> 
> já bych toMU rozuměla, kdyby tam bylo třeba: zima v roce 1968, ale takHLE nerozumím.
> 
> Děkuju



K otázce:

Je to skutečně poněkud záhadné, ale napadá mě, že spojení "zima v roce" může zdůrazňovat, že jde o zimu jakožto roční období, a nikoli o zimu jakožto nízkou teplotu či pocit chladu. Ale samozřejmě nevím, zda to zapadá do kontextu.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju, mohlo by to tak být. Myslím, že máš pravdu.
Diky moc


----------



## doman

> Byla zima, zima v roce, a v tý tu taky všichni žili


 
Podle mne, zima v roce je nejchladnejsi doba v zime.


----------

